# Finding a breeder



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Finding a breeder can be hard. The way I went about it was visiting dog shows and purchasing the the progam that is sold at the dog show and finding the local chapter breed club. You can also get some of the breed club information from AKC. Contact the president of the club and ask them who you need to get in touch with to find a good , healthy pup from a reputable breeder. Start calling them and you can usually here the same names over and over within their circle. You may call one who may not have any pups available but they may know another active club member who has a pup. Spend some time talking to these dog people and learn as much as you can.


----------

